# أحتاج 300 واط من الطاقه الشمسيه بأقل تكلفه ..!!



## ريح الشرق الأول (10 مارس 2009)

*سلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*

*في البدايه أرحب بجميع الأخوان بما أنني عضو جديد عليكم ..!!*
*الحقيقه أنا كثير السفر وفترات طويله وأحتاج طاقه 300 واط من الكهرباء الفتره النهاريه لأخفف الضغط على المولد الكهربائي والذي يعمل طوال الليل للتكيف لفترة النوم ..!!*
*لذلك الفتره النهاريه أحتاج 300 واط للتلفزيون والستلايت وبعض الامور البسيطه الثانويه ..!!*
*وبما أن سياره الكرفان سقفها طويل وعريض سوف يكون فرصه في أستغلال المساحه من خلال تركيب ألواح الطاقه الشمسيه ..!!*
*وهذه صورة الكرفان ..!!

*



*فأرجو من الأخوان الخبراء تحديد أحتياجات أي ملحقات الطاقه الشمسيه بالأضافه للألواح الطاقه الشمسيه وقيمتها الأجماليه بسعر معقول ..!!*
*وكذلك الطريقه المثلى للطاقه البديله ..!!*

*والشكر الجزيل للجميع ،،،*
​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مارس 2009)

الكلفة التقريبية 1800 دولار لمنظومة تنتج 600 فولت أمبير ، ويمكنك العمل على تجهيزات حملها الكهربائي لا يزيد عن 550 وات ، وهذا يكفي لتشغيل تلفزيون وريسيفر وكومبيوتر وإنارة ومروحة لمدة ثلاث ساعات يومياً بعد الشحن الكامل للبطاريات ......


----------



## ريح الشرق الأول (10 مارس 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> الكلفة التقريبية 1800 دولار لمنظومة تنتج 600 فولت أمبير ، ويمكنك العمل على تجهيزات حملها الكهربائي لا يزيد عن 550 وات ، وهذا يكفي لتشغيل تلفزيون وريسيفر وكومبيوتر وإنارة ومروحة لمدة ثلاث ساعات يومياً بعد الشحن الكامل للبطاريات ......



*بارك الله فيك أستاذي الكريم ..
وحاب أستغل هذه الفرصه وأسأل سؤال مرتبط بهذا الموضوع ..
هل يا ترى هذا الجهاز ممكن يطيل من عمر البطاريه اليومي الي أكثر من 3 ساعات ..؟؟
أسم الشركه : xantrex
موقعها الأكتروني : xantrex.com
*
*أسم المنتج : TrueCharge 2*

*





معلومات عنه :*
Product Description
Product Description
TrueCharge™ 2 Battery Charger

Redesigned, High Performance, Worldwide Charging
Xantrex TRUECHARGE™ 2 Battery Chargers lead the industry with a small footprint and ultra-compact design.

Product Info
In addition to meeting global safety and regulatory standards, TRUECHARGE2 Battery Chargers feature low electrical interference and superior, efficient, power factor corrected multistage charging. TRUECHARGE2 Battery Chargers can be mounted virtually anywhere, given their unique drip-proof design. With certified ignition protection, even a gasoline engine room is an alternative for installation*. Trouble-free installation is ensured with easy-to-access AC and DC wiring compartments and reverse-polarity battery protection.

Performance Features

* 12-volt models
* Microprocessor-controlled, multistage charging algorithms
* Settings for two and three-stage charging
* Settings for flooded, gel, AGM or lead-calcium batteries
* Auto-ranging universal input voltage (90-265 Vac, 47-63 Hz) is also compatible with a generator or other low-quality power sources
* Temperature-compensated charging
* Power factor corrected for efficient charging
* Battery-equalization feature
* Ability to charge 'dead' batteries
* Battery temperature sensor available (Part #808-0232-01)


Protection Features

* Reverse battery polarity protection
* Drip-proof design
* Over and under-temperature protection
* DC over-voltage protection
* Battery overcharging protection
* Ignition protection

*وشكراً لك ،،،*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (13 مارس 2009)

وما الفائدة من اللوحات الكهرضوئية إذا كنت ستستخدم هذا الشاحن لملء البطاريات من التيار الكهربائي المتناوب ؟؟؟
Auto-ranging universal input voltage (90-265 Vac, 47-63 Hz) is also 
compatible with a generator or other low-quality power sources
هذا الكلام يعني أنه يعمل على التيار المتناوب .....


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز لازم تعرف انو كل 220 فولت = 1 امبير 
واكو خلايا شمسية باسعار مختلغة حول العالم وباسعار تتراوح بين 1 دولار -3 دولار للفولت 
وانت وشطارتك واحسن شركة تنتج الخلايا الشمسية بحسب معرفتي البسيطة هي شركة سيمز الالمانية 
واكو الشركات الصينة ارخص شركات تنتج اي شي
وعمر الالواح الشمسية السيمز من 20-40 سنة اما الصيني من 15-20 سنة 
واكو شركات تنتج الالواح في الدول العربية في سوريا واكيد الامارات واعتقد في السعودية وطبعا مصر 
والاسعار .... طبعا تختلف تحياتي

محمد 
15/3/2009
:85:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 مارس 2009)

شكراً للمعلومات أخي محمد طارق محمد ، ولكن للتصحيح : المكان الوحيد حتى هذه اللحظة في سوريا الذي يتم فيه تصنيع اللوحات هو أحد المراكز العسكرية الحكومية ، وأنا المورد الأساسي للمواد الأولية التي يستخدمونها ...وتم الإعلان الحكومي عن خبر افتتاح شركة حكومية بالتعاون مع أوكرانيا ، ولم يتم أي شيء حتى الآن ومازالت الأمور غامضة ، أما الإمارات والسعودية ومصر ، فأنا أؤكد كلامك بشدة ..
كما أنني كنت بصدد دراسة المشروع مع أحد المستثمرين للتشارك مع إحدى الشركات الأوربية لتأسيس منشأة صناعية لإنتاج الألواح ، ولكن المستثمر ( زعل ) عنما طلبت منه تحويل المبلغ إلى هذه الشركة ، وطلب مني ضمانات تفوق المتوقع ، وما أزال أبحث عن شخص يفهم أنه عليه أن يدفع قبل أن يأخذ ..
أما عن الأسعار فكلامك صحيح ، ولكن سبب التفاوت في الأسعار ليس فقط مستوى التقنية ، وإنما أيضاً نوعية المواد المستخدمة .


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (17 مارس 2009)

*الاستاذ العزيز عصام نور الدين*

السلام عليكم 

شكراً جزيلا اخي عصام نور الدين على المعلومات القيمة واتمنالك التوفيق وانشاء الله محد يزعل منك انت انسان طيب حقيقة وعني سؤال على الخلايا الشمسية اكو جهاز يكون بعد الالواح الشمية الي بالسطح وهو يكون داخل البيت وعمله هو مثل محولة ترفع من قدرة الالواح + تحولها من تيار مستمر الى متناوب .
اذا ممكن توضحنا اكثر عليه لان معلوماتي عنه قليلة ؟ كم سعره ؟وحجمه ؟ نوع عمله بالضبط وحسب ماسمعت انو سعره غالي كلش .
ملاحظة:-  اني هسه بايران/ مشهد صارلي 3 اشهر اذا تحتاج اي معلومات عن البلد حاضر وتتدلل.
تحياتي 
محمد طارق محمد
17-3-2009


----------



## المزارع (21 مارس 2009)

اخي ريح الشرق صراحه اعجبني الكرفان الله يهنيك فيه وعندي اقتراح لماذا لاتجرب الكهربا ءعن طريق الهواء مروحه ومولد وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 مارس 2009)

حفظك الله يا أخ محمد طارق محمد 
عاكس التيار أو محول من dc إلى ac ، صحيح أن سعره كبير ولكن ليس أكثر من الألواح . والحجم يتبع الاستطاعة : كلما كانت كبيرة زاد الحجم ....
ولدينا القدرة على تنفيذ وتصنيع هذا الجهاز بإذن الله بما يؤدي عمله بشكل صحيح . أي ينتج تيار بموجة جيبية نظامية ..


----------



## موفق فياض (22 مارس 2009)

موضوع هام : ما كلفة تأمين كهرباء عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية لبئر بعمق 50 م في سوريا وكذلك تأمين كهرباء لإحتياجات منزل


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 مارس 2009)

أذكر أن أحد المهندسين العراقيين زارني في حلب ، وقال أنه يصنع مثل هذه الأجهزة الالكترونية ( الانفرتر) في العراق ...وذلك منذ أربع سنوات


----------



## mencandoit (18 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
سؤالي يشبه تماما سؤال الاخ موفق فياض من سوريا (ما كلفة تأمين كهرباء عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية لبئر بعمق 50 م في سوريا وكذلك تأمين كهرباء لإحتياجات منزل) ولكن انا في مصر و احب ازيد ان هذا البئر يحتاج الي طلمبة اعماق تعمل بكهرباء 380 فولت (3 فاز) و قدرتها حسب الاستخدام حوالي من 15 الي 20 حصان . فمن فضلكم اريد الرد بأسعار واضحة 
و اذا كان ممكن ارسال الرد ايضا علي بريدي الاليكتروني [email protected]
وشكرا لكم .


----------



## derar7 (14 يناير 2011)

*[email protected]*

السلام عليكم
if you like to have solar panels i have 
i am from jordan
i can provide you with all equepment
sory i cant write arabic i am not fast enough
i hope you understand me
i have turbine fan it can give you 400WATT /12V
or ut can give you 600WATT 24V
its easy to install you can contact me on my mobil / 00962795552988m
best regards


----------

